# Broken Euro Mount Fix



## jonsfirsthoyt (Sep 12, 2009)

if ours brake we either leave them off or we super glue them. from what i have seen it did not turn yellow.


----------



## jhanson01 (Dec 28, 2009)

Use good old fashion Eleamers. If you make a mistake fixing it you can soak in hot warter. The glue will loosen and you can retry. You can also take it back to the taxi that originally mounted your skull. He/she should fix it for a minimum charge if at all. I would not charge for something like this for one of my customers. Good luck!!


----------



## skinsandfins (Dec 27, 2009)

all the above will work or you can go to a artificial skull.


----------

